# Dear Exo Terra,



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

A number of months ago I decided that I wanted to successfully keep dart frogs. As I did my research, specifically focusing on enclosures at that time, I took note of an Exo Terra catalog. In it, you, or more precisely, your marketing minions, went on and on gushing about the 8th wonder of the world, the Exo Terra Tank. While your "people" never put it in print, the catalog clearly led me to believe that I would be the coolest frogger in my town, region, state, and most likely, my universe.

I poured over the catalog and really began to believe that I would be a far better frogger if in fact I was intelligent enough, or, dare I say it out loud, cool enough to own your wonderous enclosure. I would be the (see above). My frogs would ooh and ah the moment that they made it their new home. The sound of 70's funk wah wah peddle would immediately be heard, throwing all of my PDF's in to a foaming and frothing at the mouth Caligula-like state in which even my innocent Friar Tuck jewel would not be immune from being accosted.

It dawned on me that if owning one of your tanks was cool, owning two would surely have people like, Ed, Patrick, Sean, and Shawn gingerly flinging froglets at my feet and begging me to be their best friend.

I did in fact purchase two of your 18 x 18 x 24 tanks. Even I knew I would be unable to handle the PDF power of handling 2 36 x 18 x 24s as a newcomer. You have to work up to it.

Again, based on your catalog, I was sure that this was a quality enclosure. Surely a company that sends its employees to the far corners of the earth to fondle all things shiny and venomous would not allow Exo to make anything less than a stellar product. A product of such quality that Ralph Nader himself would be brought to tears (of joy) should he be lucky enough to be in it's very presence.

Setting aside the fact that I have yet to hear from Ed, Patrick, Sean, or Shawn yet, I was enjoying the enclosures. My frogs seemed to be enjoying them as well, although my breeding pair of Leucs must be deaf and therefore unable to hear the 70's funk wah wah.

Today at 3:31 PM, a mere month after purchasing your tanks, I received a frantic call from my wife. She was actually speaking about three octaves higher than her normal tone, sounding vaguely like Alvin the Chipmunck all hopped up on about six or so Monster Energy drinks. She explained that water was pouring EVERYWHERE, especially down the wall and in to the electric socket. I was trying to figure out how the bathtub had filled to a point where it overflowed and reached the 4-foot-high electric sockets. While my wife's inane ramblings were unintelligible at best, I was able to pick out the words "_froggies_", _"*expletive* Exo tank_", and, most importantly, "_leaking like a cow pissing on a flat rock!"_

Since my wife was clearly freaking out, I, still not completely comprehending what fiendish deed had taken place, ran from the office. When one of my employees asked what was wrong, I could only repeat Mrs. Zoomie's words of terror......"_tank leaking like a........"_ well, you know.

I drove home reaching a top speed of 138 MPH. This is rather impressive considering that I drive a Ford F150 six cylinder. I am certain that the elderly woman in the cross walk that was forced to dive to the gutter was able to eventually stablize herself. She had a really nice walker with the little tennis balls on the feet.......for traction as I recall.

I flung (past tense of fling) the door open and stomped to the frog room like I was......wait for it.........Chuck Norris. Upon closer inspection, and in spite of the fact that I don't have a mist sytem hooked up yet, the bottom seal had clearly failed, spilling water in to the socket.

After running to Wal Mart at break-neck speed (verifying that woman I mentioned early was safely back on the curb as I passed) and purchasing a multitude of bins and Sterilite containers, I was blessed....BLESSED with the opportunity to completely break my new tank down. As a side note, since I was forced to relocate the Leucs to the wrong side of the tracks, Mrs. Leuc did inform Mr. Leuc that his bony butt could sleep under an oak leaf for all she cared because NOTHING was going to be goin' on in the Love Shack for a very, very long time.

Now I am certain that your Manager, Director, VP (feel free to add any E I E I O of your choice here) of Quality Control is already making leaky tire sounds. Before he/she manages to stretch one of his/her money grubbing phellanges to point at the trucking company or the retailer and their roughshod handling of such a delicate piece of gear, I must warn you that I spent a number of years in boardrooms and can smell Iso and Springtail food being shovelled from a mile away. Please allow me to shame you're QC folks and design team by reminding them that since EACH AND EVERY STINKIN' product manufactured must travel, perhaps you should have thrown another 1.95 (U.S.) to the cost bottom line to ensure that said products did in fact function after taking their long, ardous, cross-continent, journies.

In closing, I have decided that your 36 x 18 x 24 is far too superior for me. I am a simple man and therefore have instead electe to purchase a lowly aquarium. While they have no bells and whistles, they do in fact do one thing very well. What is that you inquire? Retain water. Hundreds of pounds in fact.

Respectfully yours in single finger salute,

I.M. Zoomie


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow what a reading. Has very descriptive words lmao. The Vulgarity


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Hilarious, and yes Exos have developed a bit of a rep for needing a little extra silicone at times.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Too funny!!! I had the same problem...just not to that extent!!thank goodness for my local hardware stores great selection of silicone....


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, thanks for saving me for making an exo terra one of my tanks. Very VERY well written! Thanks Zoomie.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Dew, to be clear, they are good tanks with the exception of some of the seals. I was forewarned to re-seal by one of our members. I resealed the first tank but not the second. Shame on me in the end.

I was venting. It absolutely stinks to completely rip a new tank down, especially when it houses recently relocated residents. It didn't leak when I water tested it and I filled to the vent.

I will keep the two I have and am confident all will be well. I'll take a pass the larger ones until I am convinced that I won't have to go through this yet again.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> Dew, to be clear, they are good tanks with the exception of some of the seals. I was forewarned to re-seal by one of our members. I resealed the first tank but not the second. Shame on me in the end.
> 
> I was venting. It absolutely stinks to completely rip a new tank down, especially when it houses recently relocated residents. It didn't leak when I water tested it and I filled to the vent.
> 
> I will keep the two I have and am confident all will be well. I'll take a pass the larger ones until I am convinced that I won't have to go through this yet again.


Of course keeping the tank probably would be a good idea. An 18x18x24 here at my LPS is 160$, plus tax. Just remember it to seal it this time


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Made my day Zoomie, that is, AFTER, I cleaned up the remaining New Belgium Sunshine Wheat beer I was drinking and subsequently nosebarfed upon my keyboard.

Dear ExoTerra,

You also owe me a beer.

Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> Dew, to be clear, they are good tanks with the exception of some of the seals. I was forewarned to re-seal by one of our members. I resealed the first tank but not the second. Shame on me in the end.
> 
> I was venting. It absolutely stinks to completely rip a new tank down, especially when it houses recently relocated residents. It didn't leak when I water tested it and I filled to the vent.
> 
> I will keep the two I have and am confident all will be well. I'll take a pass the larger ones until I am convinced that I won't have to go through this yet again.


Sucks! I do believe Tony (see above post) could help you out with a better built viv.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I know absolutely nothing about Exo's (I use the lowly aquariums), but... Dear God! That was wonderful reading! Lol!

You've got to be a writer in "real" life, right???


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

I recently bought an exo. I am very thankful that I added some silicone to the seams on the bottom.

Great story. Hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Probably one of the most entertaining post on dendroboard (that did not involve mixing ).

That being said, I'm up to 47 exo terras, and I've had an issue with one leaking (after a year and a half, it started leaking after I moved it).


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

bwaahaa haahaaa.

Mine, too. I re-named it Exo-Aqua, because that's what happened.


(zoomie - on a diff. note - can leucs or tincs live in a tall tank like that? I have a 18 x18 x24 too and am wondering if it might be big enough for a pair of mostly terrestrial darts..)


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, great read. Thanks for sharing I def lol'd aloud.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

While I do appreciate this reading, I've been in similar situations where I've wanted to write something similar (although never specifically with Exo-Terra), I'm going to disagree with moving to aquariums....

Personally, I'm working with well over a dozen exo-terras. I didn't start siliconing the bottoms until about six months ago. I've never had a problem. Yes, there's always going to be the odd-ball that leaks all over, but they're just not _that_ common.

IME, aquarium verts leak quite a bit more. Aquariums _are_ designed to hold water in the base, but that top lip was not. If you don't seal that with silicone you're a lot more likely to end up with a leak than if you're working with an Exo-Terra.

Also, I've seen and worked with a few different front-opening vivariums. Exo-Terra is by far my favorite. I've custom made one, I've messed with Protean (although I don't know if they're still around), a few others... Exo Terra french doors are more convenient than any other (IMO). You may need to fly-proof Exos, but you don't really need to _frog_ proof Exos (I find you do with a number of others).... I don't know, some thoughts.... You might want to switch from Exo Terra, it might be the right option for you, but I wouldn't let one bad experience change your opinion....


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The Exo I have does not leak(yet), but it holds 0 moisture. I have to constantly mist to keep it humid. I have the inserts for the top, and still, no retention of moisture.

JBear


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I siliconed the bottom 6 inches or so of my exo as part of what I had read and considered stock exo-terra -> dart frog viv conversion protocol. After that I went through and FF proofed the vent/doors and what not; once again as part of the normal things you do when you set up a viv (did I just use that semicolon right btw? I love to use them, but can never seem to actually use them correctly...) With how much of a reputation they've had and the seemingly numerous threads detailing this problem in the past I'm actually a bit surprised people are seemingly so surprised.

It just seems so simple to run a bead of silicone that I don't think that's worth giving up the many outstanding qualities that exo-terra has built-in.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

had my trashy tank for two years with no probs, but I expected the worst for 50 bucks! DUI!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> The Exo I have does not leak(yet), but it holds 0 moisture. I have to constantly mist to keep it humid. I have the inserts for the top, and still, no retention of moisture.
> 
> JBear


I'm assuming you're putting a piece of glass on top of your screen? If you're doing this you might try taking a piece of electrical tape and taping parts of that front vent. Tape three holes, leave three holes, tape three holes.... If that doesn't work, tape four holes leave two.... This is usually sufficient to take care of that problem. Electrical tape works best (for me) because it's black and so most people won't even notice that there's tape on the front of my vivs....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'm assuming you're putting a piece of glass on top of your screen? If you're doing this you might try taking a piece of electrical tape and taping parts of that front vent. Tape three holes, leave three holes, tape three holes.... If that doesn't work, tape four holes leave two.... This is usually sufficient to take care of that problem. Electrical tape works best (for me) because it's black and so most people won't even notice that there's tape on the front of my vivs....


Yeah I just lay a piece of glass or lexan right on top of the black plastic frame of the screen lid (so that it doesn't weigh the screen down and fall through), with a little open across the front for ventilation and they're fine - you can easily cover more up if it's not holding enough humidity.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Right away when I start building an exo terra or zoo med I run a bead of silicone around the inside bottom edges and a couple of inches up the corners and then smooth it out with the back of a plastic spoon, aquarium quality


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> Dew, to be clear, they are good tanks with the exception of some of the seals. I was forewarned to re-seal by one of our members. I resealed the first tank but not the second. Shame on me in the end.
> 
> I was venting. It absolutely stinks to completely rip a new tank down, especially when it houses recently relocated residents. It didn't leak when I water tested it and I filled to the vent.
> 
> I will keep the two I have and am confident all will be well. I'll take a pass the larger ones until I am convinced that I won't have to go through this yet again.


I'm would bitch at them and bug the piss out of them and get yourself a free tank.
Just work up the chain and someone if bound to give in.
If it don't work try it again another day.
I've done it with a few companies. 
I got Zilla to give me a $90 credit for a crappy light fixture one of their bulbs damaged.
I've gotten Tmobile to give me a tons of credit and whatnot lol...in 3 months I only paid $85 for 3 lines.
There looks like there is enough room for another tank on that rack maybe in between those two you have


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I feel better after my verbal fit. 

Being new to frogging, I recognized that things like this can happen from time to time. I also know that "baptism by fiire" is part of the learning curve. Still, I was hoping to avoid somethiing like this until much later in my frogging journey.

I still think that Exos are one of the best retail tanks out there. Had I just resealed as recommended prior to the build (like I did with the Auratus tank), all would likely be well.

I will clean glass throughly this morning and re-silicone so it can start to cure.

I'll try and answer some questions and comments in the following thread.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

*DragonSpirit*, going through the process of correcting this with the manufacturer may extend my pain considerably. I would hate to have to box this thing up and send it to them. Still, I will have to call them anyway as interestingly, the light switch in the fixture has failed and is now stuck in the on position. I will call them today since I have calmed down.

*Molch* Based on my research, these tanks are acceptable for a pair of some of the terrestrial species. I think they would be tight for any of the big boys i.e.Patricia, Terribiliis, etc.

I am pushing on the Auratus tank right now with the number of residents. But, I am using it as a grow out, and will only retain 2 residents in the end. I am watching them all very closely for any signs of stress including staring contests. Thus far, they are like a hapless froglet street gang, merrily raising Cain and mowing through the tank exacting revenge on any bug unfortunate enough to be above ground.

*Zack*, only 47? Ran out of rack space huh? And a huge thank you for spending time on the phone with me the other day helping me with my order. 

*Smack*, thanks for the commentary. I have read lots of your posts and you have helped me avoid many a pitfall.

*Wendy*, no I am not a writer. I am not qualified to carry a real writers dirty socks. It is therapy for me and reminds me not to take life so seriously. 

*Pumilo*, I'll take a look today. 

*ZKDoug* Beers on me should we ever run in to one and other or I get down your way.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> *DragonSpirit*, going through the process of correcting this with the manufacturer may extend my pain considerably. I would hate to have to box this thing up and send it to them. Still, I will have to call them anyway as interestingly, the light switch in the fixture has failed and is now stuck in the on position. I will call them today since I have calmed down.


What I was saying is you keep that tank and get them to send you a brand new one for all your trouble


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

damn, whats happend to workmanship? A tank that does not hold water. Next thing you know, they will be making screendoors for submarines!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Where can I send a bill to replace the laptop I just spit a mouthful of coffee into?


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had this happen twice, both of which I didn't seal. Funny part is I had 4 used ones that were over 2-3 years old and they never leaked and weren't resealed either.. (I understand these aren't "aquariums" but honestly, why would they not spend another dollar just to be safe? Everyone that owns these has reptiles or amphibians which ALL typically require a few electrical objects per enclosure, they should know better.) Apparently QC has slacked off a bit over time though.

Mine didn't leak into electrical sockets, but it did almost get into my pc tower and was under my mouse/keyboard. Surprisingly they both work at this point, but had I not got home when I did, the water easily could have ran off the desk into a surge protector with 12 outlets and many thousands of dollars connected to it. Pretty sure that wouldn't have ended well. 

I didn't sell all of my tanks just because of this happening, but I'm down to having two 24x18x24s one glass, one screen. Three 12x12x12s, two being exos and one zoomed and I'm trying my hardest to get rid of those as well. Not for fear of leaking, but because I've had frogs get out atleast 15 times. Possibly that could be my fault, but isn't the point of having split doors supposed to prevent this from happening? I thought that was why a lot of people chose exos over zoomeds? It's strange they get out of the small side opening, not the huge gap of the door being open.. 

Anyways, sorry to hear this happened to you. But like you said about it happening at a later time, you still would have been pissed, perhaps even more because the tank could have had plants established and really started to look nice.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Zoomie, that is so well written and punctual i could have used that about 20years ago in my speech/composition classes; anyway good luck with the outcome of this.


----------



## DrAzura (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought the 18x18x24 about a year ago... I got it off the World Wide Weird and when it arrived I had little time to inspect it because I had froggies on their way soon... and I wanted it all cozy when they made the trip. So to make a long story short it had a small leak in the front lower seal. I do however have had a small 12x12x12 for several years and it has yet to leak... go fig.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know that this has been said more than a few times, but I have to chime in here… I thoroughly enjoyed your writing! Dirty socks? I think not. I appreciate anyone who can turn a gripe session into entertainment.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Zoomie said:


> Being new to frogging, I recognized that things like this can happen from time to time. I also know that "baptism by fiire" is part of the learning curve. Still, I was hoping to avoid somethiing like this until much later in my frogging journey.


If it has to happen, I would prefer it to happen early in my frogging journey. For a long time early on I was unable to make my tank look the way I wanted it to look. Hardscaping really is an art and I didn't have the practice or the skills.... I think I've finally gotten to the point where I can make my tank look about the way I wanted it in my head, but even now I still have the occasional issue. I just figure, you've had a first go at the tank, that's a learning experience, chances are the next time you hardscape it it'll be better and in the end you'll be happy for the experience....



Zoomie said:


> I am watching them all very closely for any signs of stress including staring contests. Thus far, they are like a hapless froglet street gang, merrily raising Cain and mowing through the tank exacting revenge on any bug unfortunate enough to be above ground.


I think it's awesome that you're even looking for agnoistic behavior. I think most people who have been working with dart frogs for even a few years don't know what that is. Heads up, though, lack of aggression doesn't necessarily mean lack of stress. A tank that has an overly dense population of frogs can reduce aggression (as counterintuitive as that may sound) because frogs are unable to set up territories the way they usually do and thus they have nothing to defend.



Zoomie said:


> *Smack*, thanks for the commentary. I have read lots of your posts and you have helped me avoid many a pitfall.


Glad I've been able to help.



EricB said:


> Not for fear of leaking, but because I've had frogs get out atleast 15 times. Possibly that could be my fault, but isn't the point of having split doors supposed to prevent this from happening? I thought that was why a lot of people chose exos over zoomeds? It's strange they get out of the small side opening, not the huge gap of the door being open..


Exo Terra is better for this reason because half the front open is better than all the front open. However, no one said Exo Terras are infallible. Obviously there's going to be that chance that a frog will escape, which is why it's necessary to be vigilant. I've had a number of escapees from my exo terras while the doors were open, but I've had a 95% survival rate because the whole time it's open I'm watching the whole front for jumpers. Personally, I've had worse luck with top opening aquariums on higher racks. When the top of the tank is slightly above your eye level you may think that the lid is closed, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it is.... Lesson learned (the hard way... several times....)

Also, I would think you're trying to get rid of those 12 cubes because, other than temp tanks or grow-out tanks, they're unsuitable for most frogs we work with....


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'm assuming you're putting a piece of glass on top of your screen? If you're doing this you might try taking a piece of electrical tape and taping parts of that front vent. Tape three holes, leave three holes, tape three holes.... If that doesn't work, tape four holes leave two.... This is usually sufficient to take care of that problem. Electrical tape works best (for me) because it's black and so most people won't even notice that there's tape on the front of my vivs....


Thats kinda what I did with my Zoo Meds. I taped off the bottom 4 rows of holes. The tops are covered with glass but not siliconed in. I can slide the glass to change the area of a top vent. I find this works really well to control humidity when the lights are on during the day and let the temp drop at night.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> *ZKDoug* Beers on me should we ever run in to one and other or I get down your way.


Quoted!

Seriously though, you can buy the first round, I'll buy the second.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I know you have been eyeing that larger exo terra, hopefully when all is said and done you will still get it. I just love mine. I think with larger tanks it is even more convenient to have a front opening tank, it makes everything so much easier. You are by far the number one comedy relief on dendro board right now!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Dartboard, 

I have calmed down. The Leucs are settled in to their temporary FEMA trailer aka the 64 qt Sterilite. They did both run around and eat like pigs last night which was a great relief to me.

The front door feature is awesome. I can say that the upper tanks on my rack would be almost impossible without them.

A larger Exo could still fall in to the back of the truck if the price was right. I'm just not going to kill myself to run one down i.e. top retail price plus shipping. 

I still would like to contact 2 of the custom builders to see what my options are.

On a positive note, Mrs. Zoomie inferred that it might be nice to have a larger front tank in the living room if we can find a neutral inner wall after moving some furniture around. That would allow me to break my 3 tank rule as a beginner promise!

The re-seal came out very nice. It cured very, very quickly with the fan running. Obviously it really takes a month or two to completely cure but smell is completely gone and the silicone has hardened to a rubber ball like consistency. I could put the tank back together this evening but hate to rush it as we are heading up to Repticon in Charlotte this weekend. I'll water test on Sunday night and start the rebuild Monday night.

Humor is my way of dealing with stress in this hobby. We all take the care of our frogs very seriously. We want them to thrive, not just survive. Because of a certain amount of self-imposed pressure and concern, laughing about things is far better than crying myself to sleep at night while sucking my thumb.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

even though you have to get P'd off or whatever; your rantings have made some turd of a day quite enjoyable. with being able to post and help vent your feelings don't be shy as you haven't i will read it anytime.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

lol Zoomie, I once wrote a very similar email about some recipe for little chocolate cookie ghosts that I saw in a magazine. Ah, the memories.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> Dartboard,
> 
> On a positive note, Mrs. Zoomie inferred that it might be nice to have a larger front tank in the living room if we can find a neutral inner wall after moving some furniture around. That would allow me to break my 3 tank rule as a beginner promise!



Mrs Zoomie has been indoctrinated!!!
YAY!!
Mr. BethInAK is right behind her.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Zoomie said:


> On a positive note, Mrs. Zoomie inferred that it might be nice to have a larger front tank in the living room if we can find a neutral inner wall after moving some furniture around. That would allow me to break my 3 tank rule as a beginner promise!


Did she infer or imply?

Get one of the new 36x18x36 tanks. I so want one of those....


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Get one of the new 36x18x36 tanks. I so want one of those....


 saw those on exo terra's website yesterday, pretty dang sweet IMO!!!


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow zoomie... lol good for you man. Althought I constantly find myself mentally drafting letters to companies I feel gave me the shaft, I rarely put pen to paper (or finger to keyboard i guess), but Im glad you did. 

I know the frustration that comes from something that you were soooo excited about for sooo long going wrong, and its the worst. 

I owe my involvement with pdf's to a very similiar situation to the one you had with your exo terra, except mine was with a deep blue 65 gal aquarium filled with around $4k worth of australian acropora. The bottom seam gave out in my one bedroom second story apartment. It was a disaster rivaling noah's flood. 

The best part is Deep Blue is a front company for Royal Pet supply (the largest pet store supplier in the East Coast if not the US) and all of their crap is made in china so they dont even have an address I could have written a letter to had I had the motivation. Thankfully the petstore I got it from did the right thing and replaced it with an aga tank that now houses my 4 tarapoto imitators! 

a quick side note on exo terra... I dont understand why people by those cages. Theyre not cheap, and theres a ton of places online to get quality well made front openers from people who would actually care if you wrote them a letter like that... better to support the little guys who care more, know more, and stand by their work. Many of them work hands on with pdf's or cresteds and understand what goes into making a good viv. 

and not for nothin, but you can get an aquarium and glass versa top in just about any size you could ever want for half as much of a comparably sized exo. I just got a 20xh with canopy for $40. I know they dont open in the front but...

jmho


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Peekskillfrogger said:


> a quick side note on exo terra... I dont understand why people by those cages. Theyre not cheap, and theres a ton of places online to get quality well made front openers from people who would actually care if you wrote them a letter like that... better to support the little guys who care more, know more, and stand by their work. jmho


who's the tons of places to get the front openers online? also who's the little guys that care more?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Imply. Sorry, was in a hurry. I just needed a five letter word that began with an i.

I inferred, she implied.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Zoomie,

Your writing is wonderful, please keep posting! I am a 'noob as well, and my five Exo-Terra's and two modified aquariums are (still) holding on with no leaks after several months.

Mike in Helotes





Zoomie said:


> Dartboard,
> 
> I have calmed down. The Leucs are settled in to their temporary FEMA trailer aka the 64 qt Sterilite. They did both run around and eat like pigs last night which was a great relief to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Peekskillfrogger said:


> Wow zoomie... lol good for you man. Althought I constantly find myself mentally drafting letters to companies I feel gave me the shaft, I rarely put pen to paper (or finger to keyboard i guess), but Im glad you did.
> 
> I know the frustration that comes from something that you were soooo excited about for sooo long going wrong, and its the worst.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with your logic or commentary here. I lost out on a dirt cheap Exo this weekend in Charlotte. I will likely end up with an aquarium as my residents are being pushed around a bit. Since I own a business, I am all for helping other small businesses. Sadly, I am not a big fan of double sliding doors.

In the next month or two, we'll likely be grabbing a 90 for the living room. If we head this route, then the Terribilis will be housed there as foot traffic/activity will not bother them in the least!


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Zoomie, you just made my day. Regardless of whatever it was that you were ranting about, your method of ranting is, by far, the best of the best. I've had a very stressful morning and nothing beats stress better than a good cry, a good laugh, or a few 'ritas. It's a work day, so 'ritas are out of the question and a good cry tends to be messy. Okay, so laughing hysterically in my cube ended up with tears as well, but I needed that. I think I may have to go back and read again, then copy for my personal humor file.

The world would be so much better with more folks like you and Mrs. Z. If you n ZKDoug decide to get together, give us a day's notice and we'll join you. It's a loooong way to El Paso.

signed by a dedicated fan of funny frog folks ~
kristi


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Brilliant, email that puppy to them and light'm up!


----------

